# A Word with The Dis! Ski Sundown - 3/14/2012



## Greg (Mar 14, 2012)

Great day, highlighted by my on-chair interview with the legendary disemboweler, AKA Brownsville Brooklyn, etc.:


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 14, 2012)

That'll go viral!


----------



## powhunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Ive always liked ripping it with the Dis...Did you ask him how his beloved Uncle is doing?

Steveo


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 14, 2012)

One word:  wow.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 14, 2012)

_"Jesus Christ"_

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## 2knees (Mar 14, 2012)

i cant stop laughing....


----------



## powhunter (Mar 14, 2012)

"Thats an institution"


----------



## JimG. (Mar 14, 2012)

I have a Jimi Hendrix tune in my head after listening to the Dis...


Manic Depression. 


Well, he's certainly manic anyway.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 14, 2012)

Did he carry any old pictures of brooklyn with him?


----------



## Greg (Mar 14, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Did he carry any old pictures of brooklyn with him?



No, but he was wearing his original K-mart pass.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 14, 2012)

Greg said:


> No, but he was wearing his original K-mart pass.



How old is that?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 14, 2012)

Thats a keeper :lol:


----------



## snoseek (Mar 14, 2012)

Wow, Eight minutes must be mentally exhausting!


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 14, 2012)

Damn, I def. left to early today.  

Beautiful day in New Hartford.  Great chillin with Greg and planb.


----------



## powbmps (Mar 14, 2012)

:lol: Jeeze Greg.  Let the guy get a word in.


----------



## madriverjack (Mar 14, 2012)

The Dis is set free!!!


----------



## drjeff (Mar 14, 2012)

powbmps said:


> :lol: Jeeze Greg.  Let the guy get a word in.



It sounded like Greg was having  tough time trin to get a word in with all that "sucking wind" he was doing


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 14, 2012)

Did he answer any question?


----------



## Greg (Mar 14, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> How old is that?



I should clarify. It was his FIRST K-mart pass. Dunno. 25 some odd years old.



drjeff said:


> It sounded like Greg was having  tough time trin to get a word in with all that "sucking wind" he was doing



No doubt. You bomb Gunny top to bottom after 4 hours of bumps in an effort to escape the Dis, and tell me if you're breathing hard. I will say the guy is in shape cuz he kept right up, and jumped on that chair with me. I had to roll with it and took out my phone for an impromptu interview. Quite possibly my finest contribution to Internet ski media.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 14, 2012)

Greg said:


> Quite possibly my finest contribution to Internet ski media.









The single most epic video TR in Alpinezone History

brought to you by none other than "the creator" himself  :lol:

I have no idea how you kept it together for 1:51 :blink:  I probably would've pissed myself


----------



## dmc (Mar 15, 2012)

I laughed..


----------



## Glenn (Mar 15, 2012)

Blocked...gotta watch at home. Sounds like this delivers! 

For old times sake....


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 15, 2012)

Wow I wish I would've been around for this guys posts.  They must have been somthing...


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 15, 2012)

Epic...
:-o


----------



## 180 (Mar 15, 2012)

I am skiing with MRJack yesterday and this guy joins us.  I start asking him questions, but his tunes are too loud.  Finally I ask him what is he on?  But he keeps rambling.  Then he would ski down and stand under the kicker.  I almost sliced his face several times.  I was really pissed.  Blah, blah blah.

Finally, he leaves.  I say to Jack that he was the wierdest person I ever met.  Jack says he is banned from all the boards.  I say, "thats Dis?"  

If I had know I would have acted much diferent to him.

Great 2 hour session, BTW.  We need to tighten the lines.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 15, 2012)

180 - must of caught you and MRJ on your last run...  the "thin" spots got a little tougher to dodge during the night session due to visibility issues... but it was all good.  Someone is gonna go Mach 12 on sat.....should be interesting.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 15, 2012)

I think at this point the lines are what they will be. I am going over in a few hours but it was cold last night and I aint good enough to make much of a difference. But I think its amazing they can even have any course considering the shit weather we had all year


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 15, 2012)

Greg said:


> No doubt. You bomb Gunny top to bottom after 4 hours of bumps in an effort to escape the Dis, and tell me if you're breathing hard. I will say the guy is in shape cuz he kept right up, and jumped on that chair with me. I had to roll with it and took out my phone for an impromptu interview. Quite possibly my finest contribution to Internet ski media.



"25 year member of Gold's Gym baby, RACK IT."


----------



## Madroch (Mar 15, 2012)

2knees said:


> I think at this point the lines are what they will be. I am going over in a few hours but it was cold last night and I aint good enough to make much of a difference. But I think its amazing they can even have any course considering the shit weather we had all year



Agreed... lines are what they are unless: (1) I ski today... than they will be even looser  8)....; or (2) huge turnout of quality bumpers at 8 am sat to ski em in for 2 hours in the sun- then they might be tighter.  Odds are probably better on the former....


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 15, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> The single most epic video TR in Alpinezone History



Classic for sure.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## tt431 (Mar 15, 2012)

Greg said:


> Great day, highlighted by my on-chair interview with the legendary disemboweler, AKA Brownsville Brooklyn, etc.:



Just curios,  at the end when you said "I can't handle this any more, peace out", did you jump off the lift?:lol:


----------



## bigbob (Mar 15, 2012)

Was he wearing anything that was pink??


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Mar 15, 2012)

Jesus!

While I know you would have turned him down, did he offer you a bump?  Reminds me back in the day when I would get comfortable with "Scuba Steve", yap yap yap yap.


----------



## TheBEast (Mar 15, 2012)

jimg. said:


> i have a jimi hendrix tune in my head after listening to the dis...
> 
> 
> Manic depression.
> ...



lmao!!!


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 15, 2012)

Great advertisement for helmet use.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 15, 2012)

I think we all owe Greg a beer for riding up the lift and recording that. :lol:


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 15, 2012)

he's certainly a unique individual...


----------



## Nick (Mar 15, 2012)

hey I got a mention, :lol: 

Disemboweler: 
"This is a place you would never know you would come to, and it's a beautiful place in America..." 

Greg: 
"Jesus Christ"


----------



## Ski the Moguls (Mar 16, 2012)

bigbob said:


> Was he wearing anything that was pink??



His goggles are pink. He pointed to them near the beginning of the interview.


----------



## Nick (Mar 16, 2012)

Cannonball said:


> Great advertisement for helmet use.



Lmao


----------



## halifax (Mar 16, 2012)

Great vid.

Gotta love Sundown, they really worked it hard this year. It's all over on Sat. @ 5pm after the mogul comp.


----------



## Nick (Mar 16, 2012)

That's it? Man, real early this year. Ugh. 

Gonna try and get to Wachusett tomorrow afternoon for some turns, first in a couple weeks.


----------



## Nick (Mar 16, 2012)

dmc said:


> I laughed..



Welll hellloooooooooooo


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 16, 2012)

Sundown just posted this on facebook. lol


----------



## planb420 (Mar 16, 2012)

"rack it!"   "america!!!!!!"


----------



## RENO (Mar 16, 2012)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 16, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Sundown just posted this on facebook. lol



:flag: 'merica


----------



## bigbog (Mar 16, 2012)

The Dis lives!     Sundown's work on that trail _does_ look nice.
Kudos for spreadin' the word Greg..;-)


----------



## Abubob (Mar 16, 2012)

Wow. The man. The institution. Makes me proud to be an American in this place. "The pink baby! This is for cancer for all the people in my family!!" He should go on tour. :flag:


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 16, 2012)

just got this gem e-mailed to me... dis 1st day on skis, at Beautiful Mt. Airy Lodge


----------



## JimG. (Mar 16, 2012)

SkiDork said:


> just got this gem e-mailed to me... dis 1st day on skis, at Beautiful Mt. Airy Lodge



Now I'm laughing even harder than when I first read this thread.

Too bad alot of us dressed in neon back in the late 80's early 90's. Fashion sinners all!


----------



## Edd (Mar 17, 2012)

This must be what watching actual Bigfoot footage feels like.  He is peculiar.


----------



## awf170 (Mar 21, 2012)

Holy shit... that was hilarious.  I really wish you kept the video rolling. I could honestly watch like an hour of that.  That man needs his own reality show.

Edit:  Just watched it for the forth time in a row and it just keeps getting funnier.


----------



## Nick (Apr 2, 2012)

25 years golds gym baby!!!!

We watched this on the way up to, during, and on the way home from the summit... it was the source of endless quotes


----------



## skiadikt (Apr 2, 2012)

Nick said:


> 25 years golds gym baby!!!!
> 
> We watched this on the way up to, during, and on the way home from the summit... it was the source of endless quotes



then maybe u should consider unbanning him.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 2, 2012)

skiadikt said:


> then maybe u should consider unbanning him.



Agreed.

I don't usually get involved in the "should someone be banned or unbanned" crap (except to post stupid shit) but in this case i totally agree.  Dis is a bit off but he's a good guy who loves bumps.  Half the sayings that are repeated online originated from him.

Beloved
Institution
Rack it
mobilize my lawyers
uncle (fill in the blank)
little people

I'm sure there are plenty more i'm forgetting.


----------



## Nick (Apr 2, 2012)

"things alpinezoners say"


----------



## bobbutts (Apr 2, 2012)

skiadikt said:


> then maybe u should consider unbanning him.


:beer:


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 2, 2012)

Being from Brooklyn myself I think I'd get along good with Dis.

Funny chit!!!

He'd love hanging out with "DA BOY'Z" on our skiing excursions to K-Mart.

They're louder than him. I'm the quiet one laughing.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 2, 2012)

unbanning DIS and GSS yesterday would have been a great prank


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 3, 2012)

How did i miss THIS ????????? OMG Holy shit ----------------------------Friggin thread of the YEAR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 Free the DIS


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 3, 2012)

Dis takin it to the iron BIG Time -- Rack it !!


----------



## jrmagic (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't know how I missed this either. Its like I've been hiding under a rock or something. I'm LMFAO at my desk right now.  Nice job Greg:lol:


----------



## Nick (Nov 8, 2020)

Anyone remember this video? I was flashing back to it but it looks like the video link is gone


----------



## 180 (Nov 8, 2020)

I was there with Greg


----------



## Nick (Nov 9, 2020)

180 said:


> I was there with Greg


is the video gone? this was one of the funniest things ever


----------

